# VIDEO: EVWest's Dual11HV + Shiva E36M3



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

VIDEO: EVWest's Dual11HV + Shiva BMW E36 M3  

http://green.autoblog.com/2012/07/16/rally-racer-bill-caswell-drives-ev-wests-electric-bmw-m3-loves/


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Any more updates on the drivetrain and battery system? I see some sort of automatic transmission but that's all I can spot in the video.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like they did a really nice job with the cage, seats, controls, etc.

I love that turbo-electron sound.

Only bummer is too much power for 2wd. Must be nice to have that problem..


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Check out Evwest's Facebook page for more pictures.

It's a two speed built power glide.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Interesting! The shorty glide with the female input shaft is beautiful!


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Sooo.. it's about as much Beemer as my beer can. 

All kidding aside, those old 2-speed trannys are kinda perfect for EV's. Tall first ratio sucked for ICE's but is just like starting out in 2nd with an electric which most people do. Only issue is top speed (no overdrive) and lack of a lock-up torque converter.

Even a 'built' slushbox is probably a lot nicer on the rear diff than straight gears.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Love this car!


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome. I'm assuming they changed their battery now. . . ?? I think they started with CALB prismatics. . . Anyone know what they are using?


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

EV West's beautiful shorty powerglide: 










Apparently the input shaft is a modified TH400 part. I have asked if they are going to sell the shaft and motor adapter on their Facebook page. It wouldn't work in my current conversion but I REALLY want a transmission setup like that in the future.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Please tell me why it is better than something with a lock up torque converter and overdrive? 

I have nothing against it, just wondering why it is THE transmission? I know they ARE well regarded for handling lots of torque. Is that the main attractive feature?

I realize a hill-climb car does't need efficiency or super high speed. 

But a well-rounded vehicle does...


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Big power is definitely a factor. No worthless first gear ratio is another. Extremely light weight is really nice. Lack of a torque converter should make the transmission more efficient than a normal automatic transmission the vast majority of the time. The big draws to me are that they are cheap, simple, lightweight, rugged, and tiny enough to fit entirely in the transmission tunnel leaving the entire engine bay for batteries or another motor.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Great job on the car . I hope I can race you one day . I thought about using a C-4 , but I think direct drive is the way to go in the end .


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

updates EV West!


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Bowser330 said:


> updates EV West!


this video popped up on my facebook page yesterday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trgB4NgODe8


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

dladd said:


> this video popped up on my facebook page yesterday:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trgB4NgODe8


Thank you for posting!


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

You would think they would secure the power cables better.... but it's entertaining to watch them move from the magnetic field when he hit's the "gas"!


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> You would think they would secure the power cables better.... but it's entertaining to watch them move from the magnetic field when he hit's the "gas"!


So I'm not the only one watching the cables rather than the action on the road. I was even imagining a Heath Robinson setup with one cable fixed and the other connected by string to a dial indicator to show battery current 
Love the videos, especially the instructional ones EV West is posting on Youtube.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

MalcolmB said:


> So I'm not the only one watching the cables rather than the action on the road. I was even imagining a Heath Robinson setup with one cable fixed and the other connected by string to a dial indicator to show battery current
> Love the videos, especially the instructional ones EV West is posting on Youtube.


HAHA, ya the last half of the run I was watching the cables not the course. The current meter idea is amusing yet crudely possible! lol


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Got to meet Micheal and Matt Friday night and they seem like really nice guys and hung out BS'ing about EVs for quite a while.

The car is a very clean build. Much higher level of fit and finish then I am used to in a racer. Of course my last car was a LeMons reacer so that is not saying much...  But the car is really nice.

FYI, Micheal was saying that the fault in the beginning of the video was a low 12V supply on the controller which they seem to have fixed and the car is running good.

No results for the electrics yet but if he can keep that tail under control from all that power I think they will set a impressive time.



rwaudio said:


> You would think they would secure the power cables better.... but it's entertaining to watch them move from the magnetic field when he hit's the "gas"!





MalcolmB said:


> So I'm not the only one watching the cables rather than the action on the road. I was even imagining a Heath Robinson setup with one cable fixed and the other connected by string to a dial indicator to show battery current



Good to know I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I want that car!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Guys,

Michael is not running Netgain HV motors with interpoles, he is running Netgain 11" Warp motors with Helwig brushes. He is using more volts that most with basic 11" Warp's, but he has a secret! and it's not HV.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Guys,
> 
> Michael is not running Netgain HV motors with interpoles, he is running Netgain 11" Warp motors with Helwig brushes. He is using more volts that most with basic 11" Warp's, but he has a secret! and it's not HV.


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? hmmmmm, any more information?

why does everything have to be a secret!?


----------

